# Ballscrews in egypt



## hanysabra (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام 

هل يستطيع احد من الاخوة المصريين ان يدلنى اين يباع ballscrews فى مصر 

لانى تعبت من الاستيراد من الخارج

اتمنى اجد من يدلنى

cncstory.com


----------



## hanysabra (10 نوفمبر 2006)

للتوضيح اكثر ballscrews تعنى حلزون والجشمة الخاصة به بداخلها بلى


----------



## trapmaster2222 (8 فبراير 2007)

جرب تنزل العتبة و شارع الجمهورية ودور كمان فى السبتية وربنا معاك


----------



## ibrahim.elbadry (22 مايو 2009)

اضف صوتى الى صوتك واتمنى ان احد يدلنا على طريق لانه ال ball screw فى غايه الاهميه فى صناعه الCNC


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (4 يونيو 2009)

ازيك يا عم هاني ابو احمد

انا طارق و موجود في مصر حاليا لآخر الشهر احب اشوفك 

ده تليفوني

0197414990


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (13 يونيو 2009)

اذا كنت تحتاج ball screw بكميه فلماذا لا تتجه لتصنيعه انا استطيع ان اساعدك فى موضوع تصنيعه لكن احتاج الى بعض المواصفات الفنيه منك


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (13 يونيو 2009)

وهذا ايميلى [email protected]


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (15 يونيو 2009)

الاخ محمد زغلول
أن رأيت هذا النوع من البلي في أحد محلات البلي في شارع معروف ولا أتذكر أسمه أما عملية التصنيع فأعتقد انها صعبة

جمال يونس


----------



## MOOM2000 (28 مايو 2010)

بدل عملية الاستراد عملية الاصلاح


----------



## MOOM2000 (28 مايو 2010)

وعملية الاصلاح سهلة


----------



## MOOM2000 (28 مايو 2010)

انا اشتغلت فى كتير 0112831033


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (29 مايو 2010)

الاخ moom2000 

هل يوجد هذا النوع من البلي في السيارة ؟

جمال يونس


----------

